# Problem with my cat lying on my neighbors new porch furniture...



## marah1115 (Mar 11, 2011)

Will _try_ to make a long story short.Have a black long haired that goes out(which I totally HATE and I worry about him endlessly)He has decided to lie on my neighbors new,expensive porch furniture and she_* doesn't*_ want him on that furniture.Plus her husband thought he marked on it and is worried about him doing it over and over and not stopping (but I know the look of a marked spot and almost positive it wasn't) but I cleaned the areas really well and sprayed with enzyme cleaner as a precaution.I really don't blame her it is expensive stuff and she doesn't have pets so she shouldn't have to put up with that.I can't keep him in all the time or he marks up my house as he gets bored, restless and upset because he wants out at this point, it is too ingrained in him to stay in.She doesn't mind him in her yard she said and She asked if I knew of anything to keep him off that furniture. I mentioned they are not suppose to like citrus scents then got to thinking afterward maybe we could even just sit something on it really during the times it is not in use(I have several wicker baskets I don't care about,they hate foil...)I also said I would check on him and run him off of it if I see him there because I am home during the day.I am also thinking of getting him the wireless fence collar because we already have the system set up for my lab and according to the company the ultra light model 275 can be used on animals over 8 lbs and he is, he is a large cat. I have had this cat neutered and shots and spend quite a bit on his flea meds and take good care of him and am attatched to him now (when he first came as a stray I tried rehoming with no luck as I already had 2 and a Lab and I was afraid that my cats wouldn't get along and would mark~(which they don't and do on and off )We have even been trying to find a country home for the last few years _because_ we have 4 animals and want to get them to the country where they can bark and run and not be so restricted but we haven't found any we like/can afford.Anyway,this is such a great forum and the people here always have so many fantastic ideas; suggestions for the furniture situation would be greatly appreciated.Thanks so much sorry so long =D


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Eh, I've never been a fan of the those electric fence things. I think that's just mean.

I have been wanting to get a cat enclosure for my cats to come with me outside when I do my gardening and target practice (I compete with throwing knives & axes). Right now I can't even afford a cheap one, so I'm hoping for next spring!
You can get a fancy one like SunCATcher for a couple hundred dollars, which gives a lot of vertical room.
I've been looking at these ones, which cost anywhere from $20-80. The basic enclosures are kind of small, but some have options to buy expansions and make them bigger.
round yard pen
netted 'house'
netted 'tunnel'
dome

For many reasons (most of which should be logic/common sense), the cat should only be in these while supervised, and not just left outside in them...especially the ones that don't have decent shade cover, for sunny/hot weather.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Perhaps your neighbor could scare the cat off every time she sees him on her porch - a loud whistle would be good. An air horn would be better. Or even just yelling and waving her hands. Aversion training. 





Vivid Dawn said:


> (I compete with throwing knives & axes).


Wow -remind me to stay on your good side.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

You could always set up Purrfect Fence in your yard.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think its your job to keep him in. Its your cat. You need to take responsibility for it. Better him mark up your stuff than the neighbors.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Penny135 said:


> I think its your job to keep him in. Its your cat. You need to take responsibility for it. Better him mark up your stuff than the neighbors.


She already said she isn't going to keep the cat indoors. She isn't asking for our opinion on that matter, she is asking for suggestions to keep him off the furniture.

I think Greenport has a good idea. Can she blow a whistle or make an unpleasant noise when he gets on the furniture? I think that would keep him off.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Penny135 said:


> I think its your job to keep him in. Its your cat. You need to take responsibility for it. Better him mark up your stuff than the neighbors.


Whilst my girls are house cats, most cats do go and should go outside. It's just natural for a cat to want to explore. 

She is trying to take responsibility, that's why she's asked for advice.

Marah- your neighbour could try getting some Cat Repel spray from a DIY store? Citrus is also supposed to work too, as you've mentioned. Tin foil has never worked with my girls, they actually enjoy running on it!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Abbie said:


> Whilst my girls are house cats, most cats do go and should go outside. It's just natural for a cat to want to explore.
> 
> She is trying to take responsibility, that's why she's asked for advice.


The indoor vs. outdoor topic is a tricky one, and people are going to have very different strong opinions on it. I don't think anyone can flat out say either way that most cats should or should not go outside. That's generalizing the issue way too much. It would be horribly unsafe for me to let my cats outside in my area unsupervised, for example. It's really an issue that needs to be addressed on a case-by-case basis, rather than one broad generalizations should be made about.

That said, Penny, in this _particular_ case, she's dealing with a stray from the area whom she's begun taking care of, which I think is a bit of a different situation. It's not like she went out to get a cat and just decided to leave the cat outside despite the issues involved. This is a cat that was already living outside whom she has been giving care and attention to, which is a fantastic thing considering she already has other pets and wasn't intending to get another.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Google "outdoor cat deterrent"...you may find a device that you think will work in this situation.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

_marah1115_, I would be mad too if my neighbor's cat came over and lounged on my expensive outdoor furniture and marked it too. Since you won't keep your cat indoors, be a good neighbor, go to a pet store (or order it on line) and buy some_* Ssscat*_ motion detector deterrent. Your neighbor shouldn't have to go out and shoo your cat away or blast an air horn. It's your cat and it's your responsibility. 

Besides Amazon.com, your pet store may also carry this.
Amazon.com: Innotek SSSCAT Cat Training Aid: Pet Supplies


----------



## XmalD73 (Nov 23, 2009)

I will also offer my unsolicited vote for cats to be kept inside. Cats don't need to go outside in spite of what anyone can tell me. I've had five indoor cats in my life, and all were happy and well adjusted.

AND - you don't have to worry about what will happen. My mother in law lets her cats outside, and has had two go missing in the years I've been with my spouse. I couldn't bear the thought of not knowing what happened, or wondering if something terrible happened, like getting run over, or eaten by an animal.

I used to be an assistant in an online pet loss chatroom, and I always had to "bite my keys" when someone came in who had a cat go missing because they chose to let it outside. Just made me mad.

As far as the actual topic, I wouldn't care at all about a cat hanging out on my patio furniture, provided there was no inappropriate elimination...then I would get mad, and would be having a serious conversation with my neighbor.


----------



## XmalD73 (Nov 23, 2009)

Greenport ferals said:


> Perhaps your neighbor could scare the cat off every time she sees him on her porch - a loud whistle would be good. An air horn would be better. Or even just yelling and waving her hands. Aversion training.
> 
> 
> So you're suggesting it's the neighbor's responsibility to train someone else's cat to stay out of their yard? With all due respect, that should fall to the owner of the cat (or dog).


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Please stay on topic and not turn this thread into and indoor/outdoor debate...we know those typically don't go well and end up locked.


----------



## marah1115 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi
Thanks for your answers~especially those that didn't judge and were trying to help me solve the problem.Especially,Saitenyo,you really hit the nail on the head with what you said =D I _hate_ my male cats being outdoors, I really do, our female we got on purpose stays in totally and were it up to me they *all* would where in they would be safe and secure. but the marking is unsanitary and they are far less likely to do it when I let them be out several hours a day to "play" and get it out of their system.
Anyway,I researched the scents cats don't like and talked it over with my neighbor lady(she is being *really nice* about it thankfully!!) and the first thing we are trying is rubbing outdoor scent bounce dryer sheets on all the cushions and tucking them in there to retain the smell as it is suppose to contain oleander which cats do not like. I have agreed to replace them every few weeks.and i check frequently when he is out to make sure he is not on the furniture so far ~sucess~frankly the day she did scare him off of it might have done it~lol but I truly don't think he was marking it as it did not smell at all and I know the smell and can smell it when no one else can~and he was lying where the spots were I don't think they mark and lie in it??.Later,I got to thinking he probably was grooming himself and it would have gone away anyway. Again I thank those of you so much for your helpful suggestions and for this forum Have a great day =D


----------

